
Užupis: The tiny 'nation' you’ve never heard of - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20181014-uupis-a-tiny-republic-of-free-spirits
======
cheez
There is something to this idea that we want cities to be small, so that
everyone knows each other and by virtue of knowing each other, we are less
likely to deliberately hurt someone.

Thanks for the post.

~~~
Arbitrary4657
Actually, most abuse cases don't involve strangers.

~~~
cheez
You're thinking of a different form of abuse. Absolutely a police officer is
more likely to arrest someone whom he does not identify with. That's the type
of thing and why police districts try to create some community bond. I've
never seen this bond be successful long-term except in small towns where
everyone knows each other.

